# 2018 buck back



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got my buck back from the taxidermist.totaly excited.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would have been excited from the time I got him. I would stay that way until I got a bigger one. but that may not be for some time. congrats on a trophy deer and the awesome mount. do you want to share the details of the hunt with us? I for one loved reading about others success.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I would have been excited from the time I got him. I would stay that way until I got a bigger one. but that may not be for some time. congrats on a trophy deer and the awesome mount. do you want to share the details of the hunt with us? I for one loved reading about others success.
> sherman


Windy night buck thread.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Great looking mount.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...quick turnaround too.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW ! That's awesome !!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice buck !!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Troyer that is one fine mount ! You and your family had a great season. You know what that needs? A huge ice perch & walleye next too it !!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

That one gets an "Atta Boy".


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Full_Choke said:


> Troyer that is one fine mount ! You and your family had a great season. You know what that needs? A huge ice perch & walleye next too it !!


When we going north steve


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

ltroyer said:


> Got my buck back from the taxidermist.totaly excited.


Nice Buck


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

jaybird71 said:


> Nice Buck


Who did the taxidermy work?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

jaybird71 said:


> Who did the taxidermy work?


Frontier taxidermist from dalton ohio


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

I'm having McGrath in mentor do mine he said it will be a year.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A stud for sure!
Glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jaybird71 said:


> I'm having McGrath in mentor do mine he said it will be a year.
> View attachment 289791


That's usually the normal time...at least it used to be...haven't had anything mounted in years though...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> That's usually the normal time...at least it used to be...haven't had anything mounted in years though...


Yep...a year is about normal from what I have experienced for most good taxidermist that do taxidermy full time. At least most of the good ones. They stay busy.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Yep...a year is about normal from what I have experienced for most good taxidermist that do taxidermy full time. At least most of the good ones. They stay busy.


Ya it usually take longer.I just happened to be the seventh guy to take a buck in so that helps.when I picked it up he had around 150


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ltroyer said:


> Ya it usually take longer.I just happened to be the seventh guy to take a buck in so that helps.when I picked it up he had around 150


Again, that's a great looking mount.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Again, that's a great looking mount.


Thank you sir


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s impressive!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

very nice. any idea on the weight?


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Great buck! Nice mount. Congrats!


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice deer


----------

